# driveshaft u joints. how to replace them?



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

i want to replace them but dont know how. they dont have the usual little ring in them. Instead Nissan decided to put 8 or so indentions on each side. I guess they assumed by preesing the metal surronding in, it would make it more secure. do i use a press?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Nissan 240SX driveshafts are not serviceable, meaning the U-joints are not replaceable. If the joints are bad then a new driveshaft is required. You can probably have a custom shaft made using modified stock yokes that have replaceable joints but that could be an alternative.

Troy


----------

